# HVLP sprayer



## rperez6737 (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm planning on buying an hvlp sprayer for cabinets. I'm not sure on which brand. Any suggestions between Graco and Titan. Also suggestions on model? Thanks in advance


Ramon


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

rperez6737 said:


> I'm planning on buying an hvlp sprayer for cabinets. I'm not sure on which brand. Any suggestions between Graco and Titan. Also suggestions on model? Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> Ramon


Doesn't matter, just get one.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Red or blue which ever color you like best.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

I bought a used capspray 9100 this year with manual, extra parts and gaskets for $30... although looking at the gun I think I'd like to buy a gun instead of trusting it to spray even.
Seriously though I was like "SCORE".
I also bought a bunch of stuff from this semi retired painter for very cheap. I took one load home, unloaded and came back for second load.
Got a Cadet "the hot one" 4000w heater, table saw, 5 hp roto tiller, wire feed welder , welding masks, and acy torch, welding clamps, 21 gal upright air compressor, the 9100 hvlp, a huge Amspray pump I showed pics of on an elastomeric thread, maybe something else can't remember, all for $200. Manuals for almost all of it and all in good working order.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

I bought a Graco procomp for $100. Great machine


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Haven't heard of that one.

I also bought a graco 695 ultra low boy , digital withself clean with 170 gallons of use for $300


----------

